# Best self testing meter



## Jillytee (Jan 29, 2017)

Hello from a new T2 diagnosed Sept '16 with bg 6.8% weight 103kg
now down to bg 6.3%  weight 87kg by following a lchf diet. 
 I want to self test to further understand how my diet affects my bg and how I can lower it more. 
My question is which meter to buy? I have read that Accu-Chek is very popular but which one and what other products do I need to buy to go with it. There seem to be so many types, I just want something accurate, easy to use and not too expensive to use. 
Any advice appreciated.


----------



## James 048 (Jan 29, 2017)

Jillytee said:


> Hello from a new T2 diagnosed Sept '16 with bg 6.8% weight 103kg
> now down to bg 6.3%  weight 87kg by following a lchf diet.
> I want to self test to further understand how my diet affects my bg and how I can lower it more.
> My question is which meter to buy? I have read that Accu-Chek is very popular but which one and what other products do I need to buy to go with it. There seem to be so many types, I just want something accurate, easy to use and not too expensive to use.
> Any advice appreciated.


Hi Jillytee 
Warm welcome to the forum ,congratulations on your hard work in this  time frame . 
Have no doubt someone with the right guidance will assist you very soon .


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi from a fellow T2.
I've seen the SD Code free suggested on here. It's strips are cheaper than for some other meters.


----------



## Ljc (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi Jillytree, Welcome.  It is a great idea to test and to be honest, it's the only way to learn how food affects us , because diabetes is so very individual in what foods affects us the most. 
All meters no matter how much they cost , have to work within certain parameters, none are dead accurate.  When self funding it's the cost of the testing strips that work out expensive. Many brands test strips cost between £15 to £25 for 50.  When your testing before and two hours after meals cost is an important.
However the one mentioned by Ralph YK above , SD Codefree has the cheapest test strips we know of around £7 for 50 .
It's available from Amazon or directly from Homehealth
https://homehealth-uk.com/all-products/codefree-blood-glucose-monitoring-system-mmoll-or-mgdl/
you'll need to buy more test strips and lancets as a starter pack only provides 10 of each. We use the mmol/l measurement in the uk, don't forget to claim VAT exemption.

If your on medications that can cause hypo's, Metformin normally doesn't , you should have been given a meter and test strips.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 30, 2017)

Jillytee said:


> Hello from a new T2 diagnosed Sept '16 with bg 6.8% weight 103kg
> now down to bg 6.3%  weight 87kg by following a lchf diet.
> I want to self test to further understand how my diet affects my bg and how I can lower it more.
> My question is which meter to buy? I have read that Accu-Chek is very popular but which one and what other products do I need to buy to go with it. There seem to be so many types, I just want something accurate, easy to use and not too expensive to use.
> Any advice appreciated.


Hi Jillytee, welcome to the forum  Well done on your terrific efforts so far, it sounds like you are well on the way to managing your diabetes successfully 

As suggested, many of our members use the SD Codefree Meter which has test strips at around £8 for 50. All meters have to work to minimum standards of accuracy, so there is really little to choose between them, except where the cost of strips is concerned - Accuchek can be as much as £30 for 50 in High St pharmacies  I would suggest having a read of Test,Review, Adjust by Alan S, which describes how to use your meter efficiently and effectively 

Please let us know if you have any questions, there is a huge amount of experience here, so someone is bound to know the answer!


----------



## grovesy (Jan 30, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## HelenA21 (Jan 30, 2017)

Welcome!  I use an Accu-Check Aviva, which is very easy to use (and discreet if you need to test while out), but the test strips are proving to be expensive.  On-line they're about £17-£20 for 50, but the chemist tried to charge me £28 the other day when I'd run out and my on-line order hadn't arrived.  Also the chemist didn't seem to know about VAT exemption.  I use 6 strips a day, so 50 doesn't last long!


----------



## grovesy (Jan 30, 2017)

HelenA21 said:


> Welcome!  I use an Accu-Check Aviva, which is very easy to use (and discreet if you need to test while out), but the test strips are proving to be expensive.  On-line they're about £17-£20 for 50, but the chemist tried to charge me £28 the other day when I'd run out and my on-line order hadn't arrived.  Also the chemist didn't seem to know about VAT exemption.  I use 6 strips a day, so 50 doesn't last long!


That is one f the most expensive meter strips around. I have seen them in Boots for £28 aswell.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 30, 2017)

I was given 2 new meters by my local diabetic clinic and I love them

AccuCheck Performa Nano - easy peasy to use


----------



## Jillytee (Jan 30, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Hi Jillytree, Welcome.  It is a great idea to test and to be honest, it's the only way to learn how food affects us , because diabetes is so very individual in what foods affects us the most.
> All meters no matter how much they cost , have to work within certain parameters, none are dead accurate.  When self funding it's the cost of the testing strips that work out expensive. Many brands test strips cost between £15 to £25 for 50.  When your testing before and two hours after meals cost is an important.
> However the one mentioned by Ralph YK above , SD Codefree has the cheapest test strips we know of around £7 for 50 .
> It's available from Amazon or directly from Homehealth
> ...



Thanks for the very useful info, my gp surgery is not very forthcoming regarding testing. Thankfully I'm not on any meds at the moment.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 30, 2017)

Lots don't it is not just the surgeries it often from the CCG.


----------



## pav (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi Jillytee welcome, as you are self funding the testing the SD code free is probably your best bet due to the cost of strips. The big names in meter the strips can be around £30 for a pot of 50 strips.

Abbott used to sell direct to the public and their strips used to be around £15 for a pot, but that was a few years ago and I don't know what their current price is for them.


----------



## Jillytee (Jan 30, 2017)

Thanks to all for the welcome and advice, I have just ordered the SD codefree meter after reading your responses


----------



## Ljc (Jan 31, 2017)

Jillytee said:


> Thanks to all for the welcome and advice, I have just ordered the SD codefree meter after reading your responses


Glad your getting a meter  you won't be sorry , honest !
If your up for a _little light reading , _test, review adjust by Alan S explains about testing bgs
http://loraldiabetes.blogspot.co.uk/2006/10/test-review-adjust.html
And  you'll find Painless pricks , very helpful
http://loraldiabetes.blogspot.co.uk/2006/10/painless-pricks.html
You'll find these and more over in pinned section called, Useful tips for people new to diabetes, which is over in the Newbies introduce yourself here forum.

Keep asking questions !


----------



## Jillytee (Jan 31, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Glad your getting a meter  you won't be sorry , honest !
> If your up for a _little light reading , _test, review adjust by Alan S explains about testing bgs
> http://loraldiabetes.blogspot.co.uk/2006/10/test-review-adjust.html
> And  you'll find Painless pricks , very helpful
> ...



Hi @Ljc, yes I was reading the blog you mention yesterday, very interesting and useful info.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jan 31, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.  I also use the codefree meter.  I paid £33 for 250 strips from Amazon on Sunday, so  not much more than some charge for 50 strips.


----------



## Ditto (Feb 1, 2017)

Hello Jillytee, welcome.  I wasn't given a meter, I pinched my sisters because it's easy to use...


----------



## Jillytee (Feb 1, 2017)

Ditto said:


> Hello Jillytee, welcome.  I wasn't given a meter, I pinched my sisters because it's easy to use...


Thanks so much @Ditto your link makes very useful reading


----------



## Donald (Feb 1, 2017)

You might like to read this as a lot of Type 2's on here including me have it.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/First-Year...id=1485949548&sr=8-1&keywords=gretchen+becker


----------



## trophywench (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi Jillytee

The most important piece of advice on Alan Shanley's blog (apart from Test Review Adjust, Painless Pricks and all the other actual Blog posts LOL) is his Tagline - 'Moderation in everything - except laughter!'

You might also find his 'Testing on a Budget' one useful now - he wrote that after he discovered the parlous state of the NHS in England and the fact that T2s here don't automatically get issued with meters and test strips and advised how to use them - and that was quite a long time ago, about 10 years ago I should think - so he knows very well it's not exactly improved any since - and now more recently - Australia it seems are following suit.


----------



## Jillytee (Feb 1, 2017)

Donald said:


> You might like to read this as a lot of Type 2's on here including me have it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/First-Year...id=1485949548&sr=8-1&keywords=gretchen+becker


I received my copy this morning via Amazon!


----------



## Jillytee (Feb 1, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Hi Jillytee
> 
> The most important piece of advice on Alan Shanley's blog (apart from Test Review Adjust, Painless Pricks and all the other actual Blog posts LOL) is his Tagline - 'Moderation in everything - except laughter!'
> 
> You might also find his 'Testing on a Budget' one useful now - he wrote that after he discovered the parlous state of the NHS in England and the fact that T2s here don't automatically get issued with meters and test strips and advised how to use them - and that was quite a long time ago, about 10 years ago I should think - so he knows very well it's not exactly improved any since - and now more recently - Australia it seems are following suit.



I am awaiting delivery of my meter, Alan's blog is an excellent source of information


----------

